# Im scared! Please help



## Tirehu (Jan 4, 2014)

I wqs grtting high. Smoked weed and hadh. God really stoned then i went on my pc to game. I was eatching a video om youtube while the game loaded... Suddenly i heard "Got cancer" and then i replaied it. He dident say it in the video!!




What do i do? I am scared (( please god (


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Jan 4, 2014)

Get checked for cancer


----------



## Tirehu (Jan 5, 2014)

smokegreenshlt said:


> Get checked for cancer



Is this bad?


----------



## steelheadguy (Jan 5, 2014)

or get checked for paranoia or schizo if your hearing stuff.

Your weed sounds good.


----------



## nameno (Jan 17, 2014)

What kind of relationship do you have with God?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 17, 2014)

Smoke more of that shit!


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 24, 2014)

Breath deep and relax. Recent studies are starting to prove almost everyone has some form and degree of cancer, something like 85% of autopsies are showing undiagnosed cancer, the medical community is starting to think its more naturally occurring than originally thought. Were all gonna die someday, smoke up, fire up anther video game, better yet go outside and enjoy nature, and enjoy.


----------



## desert girl (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree. Get a check up for cancer, especially if it runs in your family. Was your TV on in the background? If you feel it was God speaking to you, be sure you have yourself right with the Lord and remember cancer is no longer an automatic death sentence. Catching it early, with proper treatment, you can go into remission.and still have a wonderful life. So see your doctor and ease your mind. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Cannabis Kitty (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, you will be glad to know some studies have proven cannabis to not only stop the growth of cancer, but shrink it and in some cases dissolve tumors completely depending on the type. Aside from that it is the #1 and ONLY all natural substance that can treat so many ailments (in its natural form). It sounds like you got a hold of some very potent anxiety/hallucinogenic effect inducing cannabis. Everyones tolerance is so unique. Nothing to worry about more than likely. Sativas or hybrid smokes will help alleviate this from happening again hopefully! Best of luck God bless CK


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Share that shit bro

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------

